# Wall Striping Color???



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello All! I am new to the site but I have a quiestion regarding the color I should choose to paint stripes on my office wall. I want to do some fairly thick stripes but am not sure what color to go with. The kicker is that I have hunter green carpet. I am a boat broker down here in Florida and want to go with the "antique nautical theme." I am thinking navy stripes but just don't know. I'll try and post some pictures as soon as I can. I am open to all suggestions. Thanks so much.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What other colors are part of the office---furniture, woodwork, doors, cabinets, draperies, blinds, etc.? How much and what kind of light do you have? Is your preference generally for light or dark values of color? What other rooms flow in and out of your office? What hangs on the wall---nautical charts, instruments, pictures of boats, etc.?


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well the walls are white and I have quite a bit of natural light. I have one large window overlooking the water about 7.5' wide x 4.75' tall and 2 smaller windows about 2.5' wide x 5' tall with no blinds or anything now. I have some pictures on the wall now like some golf plaque's and a small shadow box of nautical knots and a shadow box of fly fishing flys. I have a black table with a flatscreen tv on it and some boat brochures but will probably paint it white. I just built a small white magazine table that is also a shadow box for my collegiate water ski team t-shirts. My desk is all glass (modern style) with 2 charcole colored chairs for clients to sit in that I am going to get re-covered with new fabric because I hate the color and they are just too plane for me and my taste. I am going to get 3 canvas's about 18"x24" with fairly large antique (gold) frames and have my initials AJC painted in the nautical alphabet on each canvas. So the main colors there would be white and royal blue with a little red, and of course the gold frames. 

Would the navy blue be the right color to go with you think?


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

sdsester said:


> What other colors are part of the office---furniture, woodwork, doors, cabinets, draperies, blinds, etc.? How much and what kind of light do you have? Is your preference generally for light or dark values of color? What other rooms flow in and out of your office? What hangs on the wall---nautical charts, instruments, pictures of boats, etc.?


 
Basically it's a corner office that's at the end of the hallway. All the windows are naked. I personally have a fairly traditional style but there is quite a bit of natural light in here with the white walls and dark carpet am thinking a dark color to stripe with but I'm just thrown off by this hunter green carpet haha. Eventually I will have more nautical charts and instruments on the wall but as of now I don't have everything I was yet.


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my office as of now and the carpet...

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/sack17-142074/albums/all-me/


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

You should check some design/color websites for inspiration.. 
Cant really say what colors without being there, but ive seen nice results using analogous colors (similar shades...)


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

...anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You have a lot of nice windows with a great view. You also said you were
going to put up nautiical maps etc..

The hunter green carpet is pretty and reflects a lot of the green outside.
So don't let it throw you off...

Maybe the striped walls would be too much, in competition with the
gorgeous view.

My suggestion is paint the walls a creamy white and put up shutters on the walls next to the windows.
Paint the shutters navy blue on the trim and the inside blue like the water...
or visa versa, in other words two tone the shutters in light
blue and navy blue. Paint the 'inside' of the window trim light blue to bring the inside in.
I think capitalizing on the view should be your objective.

sdsester is great at color coordinating, perhaps he'll help you with color
choices if you like my idea, if you don't, that's ok too! 

Aye, Mate! good luck.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd go with a tan or beige. I think it would work with the green.

I'm generally not a fan of striped walls, but one thing I've seen, and I gotta say it looked pretty nice, was striping done with the same color, but two different finishes, say flat and semi-gloss. You can see the stripes, but it's not a in-your-face or hit-you-over-the-head with it effect.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's make sure we are close to being on the same page. Please set your monitor to a color temperature of 6500K---the standard for viewing and evaluating color. There will be an automatic setting for this in SETTINGS.

I could not grab a clean pixel color of the carpet but can if you send me a clean shot of just it looking straight on to it and not at an angle. 

Anyhow, I think for your situation and given the Hunter Green carpet, an analagous color scheme would work out well. Analagous colors are those next to each other on a color wheel. I can build that color wheel for you when I can get the pixel color from the carpet.

Here is the general idea though with two palettes that should work nicely. I would use the more subtle colors for the striping and the darker blue green for upholstery, ceiling color and other accents. Your split complimentary colors to add would be in the red orange range which your knots, wooden frames, nautical things should fit? Page shown is from the "Color Harmony Workbook", a fave reference of mine.



















Let me know if this is what you had in mind. If I am close do post a photo of the carpet and I will tweak things and even kick out paint codes and names for you if you would like. I will show you the hues in different tints and shades too. Takes me but seconds. I would definitely not ruin what you have with beige! Happy to order you some large paint swatches too if you would like. 

By the way, you can make the stripes pop by picking close colors and just changing sheens.


----------



## conspikuous (Feb 7, 2012)

I would pick one of the beiges or light oranges out of that "Vision" painting and go with that.


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the input that eally does help a ton. You all extremely knowledgable and I would def be as lost as an easter egg without that information. I've posted a new picture of the carpet in my album. (Haven't figured out how to actually put the pic in the post tho) The shutters idea is great I actually did that in our bedroom at home. I'll post that pic when I get home. I made them out of some scrap wood from a pallet. But the window I put them on was a small window. Do you think I should make them out of just fence panel?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

sack17 said:


> Thank you all for the input that eally does help a ton. You all extremely knowledgable and I would def be as lost as an easter egg without that information. I've posted a new picture of the carpet in my album. (Haven't figured out how to actually put the pic in the post tho) The shutters idea is great I actually did that in our bedroom at home. I'll post that pic when I get home. I made them out of some scrap wood from a pallet. But the window I put them on was a small window. Do you think I should make them out of just fence panel?


what is fence panel? The first thing I thought was shutters, cause you said you wanted an antique nautical theme...shutters on windows are 'old'
so if fence material is 'old' that would be good and fitting with the theme you want. 
The navy on the outside frame of the shutter 
and a lighter blue for the inside of the shutter would be nice, and the inside
of the window frame with an even lighter blue to 'mimic' the water.

The samples sdsester posted are lovely, you can't go wrong choosing
from there.


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Interior shutters like these?...I made these for our bedroom out of some extra wood from a pallet. Sorry for the glare from the lamp.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, they look nice, I love using old wood that was once something else.
I would run it through a planer first and sand it as well...

I found this minwax colored stains.... look at the wonderful colors
you can stain the shutters...

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/stains-color-guide/

there are two wonderful colors Emerald and Indigo in the express
stains (all the way down) and also look at the
colors in the water based
stains, such as the ones on the bottom right,
early spring, verdigris, island water, and deep ocean.


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you. Yea I really liked how much character and age the wood had so I just threw these together and on the wall. Hmmm decisions decisions, I do like the idea of the colored stain but I may just wait and see what shape the wood is in when I find some. I usually use what I have laying around or something someone else is throwing out. 

So as far as the stripes for the wall I am thinking of doing some glossy white stripes (the current wall color is a flat white) or a shade of beige I think. Or I might just throw some qurter round about 4ft up from the floor on the wall and do the bottom half a solid color and then do stripes from then on to the top. I am so all over the place here I can't make up my mind haha I just want to do something unique and want people to come into my office and say, "Wow."


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

sack17 said:


> Thank you. Yea I really liked how much character and age the wood had so I just threw these together and on the wall. Hmmm decisions decisions, I do like the idea of the colored stain but I may just wait and see what shape the wood is in when I find some. I usually use what I have laying around or something someone else is throwing out.
> 
> So as far as the stripes for the wall I am thinking of doing some glossy white stripes (the current wall color is a flat white) or a shade of beige I think. Or I might just throw some qurter round about 4ft up from the floor on the wall and do the bottom half a solid color and then do stripes from then on to the top. I am so all over the place here I can't make up my mind haha I just want to do something unique and want people to come into my office and say, "Wow."


it's a WoW already!:yes: after your improvements it will be
jaw dropping for sure! promise you'll give us pic's when you're
done!.


----------



## sack17 (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha I promise I will. I'm at the Miami Boat Show this week but next week I'm diving in head first. You are so encouraging, thank you. You must be a parent or a teacher or something lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

sack17 said:


> Haha I promise I will. I'm at the Miami Boat Show this week but next week I'm diving in head first. You are so encouraging, thank you. You must be a parent or a teacher or something lol


 
Did you start yet Sack? 
I just want to mention that I like the white on white idea for the walls.


----------



## hardtimesdesign (Feb 23, 2012)

sack17 said:


> Well the walls are white and I have quite a bit of natural light. I have one large window overlooking the water about 7.5' wide x 4.75' tall and 2 smaller windows about 2.5' wide x 5' tall with no blinds or anything now. I have some pictures on the wall now like some golf plaque's and a small shadow box of nautical knots and a shadow box of fly fishing flys. I have a black table with a flatscreen tv on it and some boat brochures but will probably paint it white. I just built a small white magazine table that is also a shadow box for my collegiate water ski team t-shirts. My desk is all glass (modern style) with 2 charcole colored chairs for clients to sit in that I am going to get re-covered with new fabric because I hate the color and they are just too plane for me and my taste. I am going to get 3 canvas's about 18"x24" with fairly large antique (gold) frames and have my initials AJC painted in the nautical alphabet on each canvas. So the main colors there would be white and royal blue with a little red, and of course the gold frames.
> 
> Would the navy blue be the right color to go with you think?


Based on what you've said here, and from your pictures, it sounds as though there are a variety of design styles going on in this room. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but you have very contemporary furniture that you're about to pair with very traditional frames (it sounds like), along with some more traditional decor. Your desk is contemporary, with pretty corporate task seating, but you're considering putting up some pretty rustic shutters inside. It has the potential to be somewhat dissonant in terms of cohesion.

It sounds like you're putting a lot of thought into this, so I'm going to respond with everything I think is worth mentioning so you can take all of this into consideration before you start, if you want to.

First, I LOVE stripes. I've done stripes in the same color but different finishes. It's gorgeous, but very subtle. I actually like your idea of navy stripes (also, navy and royal blue are not the same color - I only mention this lest you end up with a can of paint that's not what you were expecting). What about painting the room a cream color (white next to two dark colors like navy and hunter green would be quite jarring), and using navy stripes just on the wall in this picture: http://www.diychatroom.com/members/sack17-142074/albums/all-me/5025-diy-2-005/ That wall seems to be a focal wall for the office and is already home to some nautical memorabilia. I like the life preserver and its location; however, it's quite close to the television (I'd recommend moving it up about a foot), and the framed piece next to it is also very close. Perhaps you could put one of each of the framed pieces in that picture on either side of the life preserver, equidistant from it? This will even out the visual balance and open up that space. If I had my druthers I'd recommend moving the TV (perhaps even removing it from the room), but you probably wouldn't like that!

However, doing something that results in such a strong visual impact (like dark stripes) should come with a lessening of other visual elements. Additionally, the space is small, and your desk is pretty big. I would suggest reducing the amount of decorative items; the more of them there are in a room, the more their individual impact is compromised. Is it very important to you that your golf plaques/art/putting thing stay in the room? Do those shiny pinwheel boat...fans (I don't know what they're called, sorry!) need to stay in the room? What about the fishing poles? If you like the fishing poles in there for what it makes people think of for your business, I'd recommend putting them on display; keeping them in the corner feels like you stuck them there after the last time you went fishing because there wasn't anywhere else for them. 

I know you have some marketing materials on that table, but I might suggest moving your brochures to a location where your clients are more apt to pick them up - like right on your desk, where the clients sit. I like your idea of painting it white. Would it be possible to get/build some type of cupboard/storage unit that you could also paint white to house some of the things behind your desk? What's the deal with that file cabinet, is it part of a set with your desk? Could you paint it white? Ideally your furniture would only be in a couple different materials and finishes, so if you feel like replacing your desk, now might be a good time. 

Also, it looks like it might not work because of the shape of the room, but could you orient your desk so both you and your clients, when seated, are perpendicular to the water-view window? That way they won't have their backs to it. 

From what I can tell, you'll have three styles going: very traditional, rustic, and contemporary, where each style will be manifested in some pretty impact-heavy pieces - big art, window treatments, your desk. This sounds to me like it might seem somewhat frenetic with so much going on. It's so easy for that to happen - there are so many great directions to go, you don't want to miss out on any of them. Trust me, I know! But if you want your office to look cohesive and professional, every single thing in it needs to be closely considered by itself, and in relation to everything else in the room. This is what design is - consideration and designation. 

I hope this was helpful to you! Please feel free to message me if you have any questions or want something clarified!

Syd


----------

